# Fleas



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone know of a product that is guaranteed to kill fleas in the yard and on the dogs. Any home remedies, old wives tails. Willing to try anything?sad4sm


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

For the yard I was always told the used charcoal from the grill would kill them. Don't know whether it works or not, though.

Darlene


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

*Any spray that contains~Permethrin 36.8% *


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Adam's Flea Spray kills them instantly and smells like baby powder.

http://www.adamsfleacontrol.com/

Heavy dose of granular insecticide in the yard will help.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

diatomaceous earth. Kills fleas, ticks, etc.
http://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html

is pet friendly too. you can buy it at most any gardening store.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info.:rotfl:


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Little-bit said:


> *Any spray that contains~Permethrin 36.8% *


there is a place in houston called Solutions that sales permethrin and yes it works. not only on flees, but also i have not had mosquitos for 2 weeks now!


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Angleton Feed carries concentrated (36.8) permethrin. It's $30 per quart but, It makes a LOT of diluted spray. I spray alot and this is THE cheapest way to kill any pest on your place.


----------



## pimmer (Apr 3, 2009)

Solve the problem once and for all and get some Comfortis. This is a one a month pill you feed to your dog. It kills 100%, thats 100% ---all----, every single one, not one left alive, fleas on your dog for 30 days. Do this for a period of about 4 months. During this time, let your dog roam all over the yard; let them sleep all over the house. It literally turns your dog into a flea death vacuum. As new fleas hatch, they happily jump on your dog. ANY FLEA that jumps on your dog will be DEAD in four hours or less. I have no interest in the company that makes this stuff, I just use it for all of mine. It is a miracle drug, let me tell you. I have never seen anything like it. After using the product for just three months, I have NO FLEAS in my yard or house. And I mean no fleas, zero, not one.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

triamizide (sp) i get mine at wall mart in a ready to spray container, 2 bottles will spray my yards, does a good gjob on everything usually about 10-11 dollars / bottle, but, i tell i am going to check out the pill mentioned above for my jr's


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Clordane. Guaranteed to work.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Baking soda and salt mixed 50-50.

Dust it around and sweep it into the carpet. Let it sit then vacuum. Put a piece of pet collar in the vacuum cleaner bag to kill vacuumed up fleas. Take the vacuum cleaner bags and put into garbage can. Works for me. C2


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

diatomaceous earth, its great no chemicals, you have to make sure you get the right kind, the kind for swimming pools will not work.!!! I found some at Ace Hardware in a small bag, they can probably order a large bag for you.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

DING DING DING.....
we have a winner

I had a problem forever at my house, I could never get totally rid of those suckers till I started giving this to my dogs....now I dont even remember what a flea looks like 



pimmer said:


> Solve the problem once and for all and get some Comfortis. This is a one a month pill you feed to your dog. It kills 100%, thats 100% ---all----, every single one, not one left alive, fleas on your dog for 30 days. Do this for a period of about 4 months. During this time, let your dog roam all over the yard; let them sleep all over the house. It literally turns your dog into a flea death vacuum. As new fleas hatch, they happily jump on your dog. ANY FLEA that jumps on your dog will be DEAD in four hours or less. I have no interest in the company that makes this stuff, I just use it for all of mine. It is a miracle drug, let me tell you. I have never seen anything like it. After using the product for just three months, I have NO FLEAS in my yard or house. And I mean no fleas, zero, not one.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

kodman1 said:


> Clordane. Guaranteed to work.


_I thought chlordane was taken off the market? Supposed to be some pretty bad stuff that stays if the environment for a loooong time._

Dave


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to TSC or the feed store and look in the cattle spray section for the strong permethrin with the 2 caps on top, then get an ortho dial sprayer for the water hose and set it on 1 1/2 Tbs/gal and dump the permethrin in the sprayer straight. 

spray your yard, shrubs, under and on deck, porch, etc..............then do it again 5 days later


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

bifen IT is the concentrate permethrin from the feed store.


----------

